# IBS And Chicken And Steak? Help Please



## KerryLad (Apr 22, 2013)

hi there quick question does some foods drive ibs mad it seems when i eat plain cooked chicken it kinda sets it off or when i have steak seems it hits the intestines and makes it sting and cramp a bit anyone else have this with them foods

thanks


----------



## LivingHappyWithIBS (May 22, 2013)

I can easily eat grilled chicken or grilled steak with no additives. Where it gets rough is if I add seasonings and/or spices. I do not toletate garlic and onions very well.


----------



## KerryLad (Apr 22, 2013)

thanks so much for reply u might be at something there think onions dont work for me either like started again from sunday bad as i had gluten free salmon and was on salad with onions and i ate it


----------

